# New Custom Order Day: Strictly 7 Cobra (very formal language content)



## gunshow86de (Aug 16, 2010)

So earlier today I sent a nice chunk of my hard-earned money over to Jim Lewis at Strictly 7, in exchange for services rendered in the form of an electric guitar.

I don't have any pictures yet, and, as such, this thread will probably be deemed worthless. However, I would implore the moderators to keep it open, in order that I should post photographs of said guitar's building process. 






Here be the specifications of mine instrument;

Model: S7 Cobra (picture of body shape here)
Body Wood: Swamp Ash
Neck Wood: Flame Maple Bolt-on with matching headstock
Fingerboard: Pau Ferro with no inlays
Headstock: 4 over 3
Scale Length: 25.5"
Neck Radius: 16"
Frets: 24 medium-jumbo stainless steel
Bridge: Hipshot US Countor Tremolo, chrome (tremolo cavity will be cut flat with no back plate holes, for a clean look with the Tremol-no)
Pickups: Calibrated Bareknuckle Coldsweat, chrome covers
Electronics: 3-way toggle with single-volume (placed akin to a Caparison Horus HGS)
Tuners: Locking Sperzel, chrome
Finish: House of Kolor Blue Neon (NE506)





So, here's to the coming weeks and the awesomeness it will bring!!

PS: So far, working with Jim has been great. He was very patient with me as I changed my mind about a billion times (this was almost a purple 6'er hardtail: blasphemous, I know). I've never contacted a builder who is so quick on the communication. I will, at the very least, get some sort of response from his Blackberry within an hour, letting me know he received my email and is working out the particulars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 16, 2010)

Love the specs. 
Love the color.
Love the formality.

I deem this thread true.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 16, 2010)

sup


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2010)

As much as I love those neons, I would not do one of them as a finish, it will fade over time. The HoK site even warns of this.


----------



## HaloHat (Aug 16, 2010)

My Strictly 7 Cobra seven string, paid in full, is gonna whoop your blue thingy with so many lefts your gonna be beggin' for a right.

Formality? what are you gonna do, have them put a "Tie" inlay on the guitar 

[geez I hope this guy has a sense of humor or I'm in trouble ha]

[my build had an accident in Jim's shop so it looks like we are starting over however Jim promised me the new woods used will not be less impressive than the photos he sent me of the first build. I believe him. Jim is a good guy to work with and you are right, his communication is fantastic all the way through the process. He really does care that you are involved and happy.]


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 16, 2010)

technomancer said:


> As much as I love those neons, I would not do one of them as a finish, it will fade over time. The HoK site even warns of this.



I am okay with that. I like finishes that age gracefully, like a Silverburst that starts to turn greenish. Hopefully this won't fade into some awful puke color.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 16, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> My Strictly 7 Cobra seven string, paid in full, is gonna whoop your blue thingy with so many lefts your gonna be beggin' for a right.
> 
> Formality? what are you gonna do, have them put a "Tie" inlay on the guitar
> 
> ...



What sort of accident? Did it soil itself once it saw the Neon Blue paint can and realized it would always be inferior to my Cobra's radiant splendor? Right then, I suspected as much.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 17, 2010)

I challenge all of thee to a three way duel to prove the supremacy of my Strictly 7 +1 spaltiness! 8 strings, 27.5", Kahler and BOs are the ultimate evil, and evil will always triumph, because good is dumb! 

And yeah, Jim rocks.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 17, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I am okay with that. I like finishes that age gracefully, live a Silverburst that starts to turn greenish. Hopefully this won't fade into some awful puke color.



Actually it's more likely to turn baby blue


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 17, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Actually it's more likely to turn baby blue



Like this?






Because if so, then . I've had a semi for that guitar since middle-school.


----------



## HaloHat (Aug 20, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> What sort of accident? Did it soil itself once it saw the Neon Blue paint can and realized it would always be inferior to my Cobra's radiant splendor? Right then, I suspected as much.


 


It slipped on the CN table. If you saw the Lacewood top that died in the accident you would send flowers  The new top is from the same slab of Lacewood so hoping for the best. Jim is sending a pic so I can still say yes or no. Strictly 7, Jim and his crew are the best. Just unreal customer service. Unbelieveable price considering they have not said no to any mod or spec, all the custom wiring and control requests and the quality of the woods used all of which I have been able to see pictures of and ok before they get used. Any p-u's I wanted to use etc. And I am still under $2k including a hard case and shipping. I think there are so many outstanding builders out there right now that we can all get the guitar of our dreams but I am sure nobody has better service than Strictly 7 Guitars and their team.

oh, I lust blue guitars so I am sure yours is going to kill... that is a wicked looking color!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 20, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> Strictly 7, Jim and his crew are the best. Just unreal customer service. Unbelieveable price considering they have not said no to any mod or spec, all the custom wiring and control requests and the quality of the woods used all of which I have been able to see pictures of and ok before they get used. Any p-u's I wanted to use etc. And I am still under $2k including a hard case and shipping. I think there are so many outstanding builders out there right now that we can all get the guitar of our dreams but I am sure nobody has better service than Strictly 7 Guitars and their team.


 I know! I feel like a total S7 fanboi, but I want to order another one - and I really have no need for another one. But if I get a reversed HS neckthru, that's different enough to warrant a second one, right?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 21, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> Strictly 7, Jim and his crew are the best. Just unreal customer service. Unbelieveable price considering they have not said no to any mod or spec, all the custom wiring and control requests and the quality of the woods used all of which I have been able to see pictures of and ok before they get used. Any p-u's I wanted to use etc. And I am still under $2k including a hard case and shipping. I think there are so many outstanding builders out there right now that we can all get the guitar of our dreams but I am sure nobody has better service than Strictly 7 Guitars and their team.



Aaaand you have just described why I have so damn many KxKs 

Having talked briefly to Jim by PM he seems like a great guy and is very enthusiastic about his work. I'm looking forward to seeing this neon blue beastie


----------



## HaloHat (Aug 22, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Aaaand you have just described why I have so damn many KxKs
> 
> Having talked briefly to Jim by PM he seems like a great guy and is very enthusiastic about his work. I'm looking forward to seeing this neon blue beastie


 
Yup, That KxK rob_l got for what was it? about 2k used, man That guitar is sooo sweet. btw, every time you post and I read your sig. I say to myself, that lucky @#%&*! look at all those KxK's haha. And yes I know those are not all your KxK's lol. 

I can for sure see myself getting a KxK some day. For sure I have drooled over so many of them at this forum ha. I will see how my Strictly 7 is once I get to play it. I can tell you already from the pictures Jim has sent me that looks are not going to be an issue lol. I do believe the Bloodwood board is going to freak some people out, it is like no other bloodwood fret board I have seen and there is a nice little touch to the board I think some people are going to like too. I am doing the finish on the body myself [Ebony BRIWAX] and it is "reversable" so if I don't like it I can redo it. If I redo it, I will probably use Blue water based dye with satin finish. I really do love blue guitars! I am sure that the gunshow86de blue S7G is going to look awesome!

If possible and all things go as I hope, 2011 will see me buying the following...

DAEMONESS seven string. No question about that one ha. I have not decided between the V, Super Strat, or the Mockin, er Valkenbyrd.

Strictly 7 Guitar seven string #2. They have some nice new models coming out before too long.

Kxk seven string. Geez how many KxK's have I seen at this forum that I would kill for haha. Enough that it would be mass murder lol...


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 3, 2010)

UPDATE:

Jim sent me a photo this evening; finally out of the prototype phase. Just an FYI for anyone thinking of using the Hipshot Countour 7 trem, the PDF on Hipshot's website is incorrect (Jim found out the hard-way).

So here's the picture of the final prototype. Now it's time to knock-out the final body and really get things moving! 






EDIT:

He sent over another pic;


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2010)

That's looking awesome!

I really dig the grain on the fretboard.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 18, 2010)

Jim sent some pictures of the neck this morning;


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 18, 2010)

1 piece flamed maple neck???  I'm guessing it will be left natural since the guitar is blue???

I myself would slap a top on it, and stain the shit out... like ziz...




(not like leaving it natural would look bad )


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 18, 2010)

It'll be left natural, but I'm sure the flame will "pop' a little more in natural light with the satin clear on it.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 18, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> It'll be left natural, but I'm sure the flame will "pop' a little more in natural light with the satin clear on it.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 24, 2010)

Jim's got the CNC program finished, nice clean route for the Hipshot trem plus the control locations;

Final body was cut out of Ash and off to the paintshop. Final assembly should take place sometime mid-to-late-December, after Jim finishes the NAMM guitars.


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow that neck looks sweet! I love the way the headstock is shaped. <3


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 24, 2010)

Hipshot trem?  Looking forward to this build very much!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey look, it's the first shots of the finish! (it's cleared now, waiting for Jim to get back from NAMM to do final assembly!) Mine's the obnoxious blue one, if you couldn't figure that out.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pumped to see how yours turns out, I might be heading up there next weekend or the following weekend, so I'll make sure to send some pics your way when I do.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 18, 2011)

Sweet, I am hoping to start talking to Jim this week and start a build in March (it will make you shit, I promise).


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 24, 2011)

I swear I have never seen this thread, but here is a funny coincidence.

I just sent a spec sheet and got a quote from JIm for a cobra. What is funny is my specs are super similar to yours (ash body, stainless frets, pao ferro board), but I am going with a floyd, neck thru, and bkp miracle man pickup set. Color will be burple.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 24, 2011)

infernalservice said:


> I swear I have never seen this thread, but here is a funny coincidence.
> 
> I just sent a spec sheet and got a quote from JIm for a cobra. What is funny is my specs are super similar to yours (ash body, stainless frets, pao ferro board), but I am going with a floyd, neck thru, and bkp miracle man pickup set. Color will be burple.



Awesome, when you putting in your deposite?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 25, 2011)

So my BKP's finally arrived at Jim's place. I guess that's what I get for ordering a covered set. 

Guitar should be done (*fingers crossed*) early next week!!! 

So excited. I sold off my "good" guitars a little prematurely. My little Roadstar II isn't exactly tiding me over. It's even more difficult when I've been staring at the Axe-FX for over a month, knowing I haven't unlocked it's full potential.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 25, 2011)

I am going to hijack your shipment and play it , call you on the phone, then play it some more. I will return it when mine is complete. Which hasn't even really started yet.


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 26, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Awesome, when you putting in your deposite?



Sometime on Friday. It's payday. Only thing I am not sure of is if I absolutely want an OFR. 90% of the guitars I own have floyds, so I was thinking about something different, like a kahler or even a simple hipshot. Been thinking about doing neck and head binding too. You don't see pao ferro and binding together too often.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 26, 2011)

infernalservice said:


> Sometime on Friday. It's payday. Only thing I am not sure of is if I absolutely want an OFR. 90% of the guitars I own have floyds, so I was thinking about something different, like a kahler or even a simple hipshot. Been thinking about doing neck and head binding too. You don't see pao ferro and binding together too often.



Get the Hipshot trem. It should be no sweat now that Jim has the CNC program saved.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 26, 2011)

infernalservice said:


> Sometime on Friday. It's payday. Only thing I am not sure of is if I absolutely want an OFR. 90% of the guitars I own have floyds, so I was thinking about something different, like a kahler or even a simple hipshot. Been thinking about doing neck and head binding too. You don't see pao ferro and binding together too often.



I got an OFR (with piezo). I like floyds and have a hardtail and a floyd (I only keep 2 guitars right now, both exceptional).


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 27, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Get the Hipshot trem. It should be no sweat now that Jim has the CNC program saved.



That trem looks pretty smooth, can you pull up on it as well as dive? The main reason I want a Kahler is because one of my first trem equipped guitars ever had one and I miss the smoothness. Plus its less routing which means more wood and more tone.



SirMyghin said:


> I got an OFR (with piezo). I like floyds and have a hardtail and a floyd (I only keep 2 guitars right now, both exceptional).



I am a diehard floyd guy, but every time I buy a guitar with one now I feel like its mandatory to get a bunch of stuff from floyd upgrades (brass block, backbox, noiseless springs, titanium saddles) to make it sound really good. Once you go FU its hard to go back to stock floyds, they just sound so thin. I am really leaning towards the Kahler. I got a BRJ 7 on order with a hipshot hardtail.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 27, 2011)

^^ Titanium saddles I am not sure I buy into. They would possess less damping, but I don't think it would be significant. Jim is putting a big block on it too. So with piezo saddles I won't need it (titanium or other such stuff saddles). I make my own noiseless springs. Or at least not worth the cost. I tried a tungsten block on my C66 and it made a fair different in filling out the sound and removing the thinness. I used that block as I didn't want to route the small cavity bigger, and didn't want block bump.


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah I wouldn't actually spring for the saddles, the cost is insane to begin with. I used to use electrical tape on springs for noise reduction, but Adam at FU hooked me up with some noiseless springs because an order got screwed up. I really like them.

Also I only have ever had one block that actually bumped, and it was one of the l shaped ones, I didn't like it so I returned it for a normal sized brass model and it clears the route no problem.

I think I have my mind made up on trying out a Kahler. Now I am contemplating doing a more exotic fretboard. All of these strictly 7 threads are making me GAS hard for something new and unique.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 30, 2011)

You guys like teasers?


----------



## JamesM (Mar 30, 2011)

YES.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 30, 2011)

ah, I was just thinking of using those colors for my "acoustic" project... Well, I was thinking alng the lines of blue quilted (maybe flamed) maple and a pau ferro board. And I got to say it looks really sexy.

When are you getting it?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 30, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> When are you getting it?



Right now everything is adjusting to string tension. Final setup should take place tomorrow or Friday. So, with any luck, I should have it next week. 

To anyone checking the dates, this is not the typical length for one of Jim's builds. There were a few unintentional setbacks (through no fault of Jim). So happy that it's close.


----------



## Papaoneil (Apr 5, 2011)

I saw the youtube clip of this earlier 
not to be nosey but can you pm me around what the cost of this was 
im looking into s7 for a new build and love the guitar but mine has slight different preferences


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 5, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dick has been full on throbbing for a sea-foam green, high calibur guitar. There's really not many around...

...I mentioned this to point out that the PRS in that picture is no baby blue.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 7, 2011)

Necropolis said:


> I saw the youtube clip of this earlier
> not to be nosey but can you pm me around what the cost of this was
> im looking into s7 for a new build and love the guitar but mine has slight different preferences



Wut?

Please post the YouTube clip. This is news to me.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 7, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> My dick has been full on throbbing for a sea-foam green, high calibur guitar. There's really not many around...
> 
> ...I mentioned this to point out that the PRS in that picture is no baby blue.



It might not be baby blue, but having seen it in person many times, it's definitely not sea-foam green.











EDIT: http://www.prsguitars.com/setimmahoney/

His PRS SE sig's official color is baby blue.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh look, I found it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 8, 2011)

I watched that just the other day. I love the way the cold sweats sound.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 8, 2011)

^

I like that it's for Matt *Mc*Lamb. Guess I'm Scottish now?


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 9, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I like that it's for Matt *Mc*Lamb. Guess I'm Scottish now?



Wonder if I'll get a video, would be funny to add a Mc to my already scottish name (which does not contain a Mc)


----------

